# OLDIES CAR CLUB SFV CAR SHOW AND CONCERT JULY 22 ,2012



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

OLDIES CAR CLUB SAN FERNANDO VALLEY CHAPTER CAR SHOW
SUNDAY JULY 22 2012 AT SAN FERNANDO VALLEY HIGH SCHOOL
FLYERS AND REGISTRATIONS WILL BE OUT SOON.
FOR MORE INFO CALL RICARDO AT 818-602-5173
SHOW WILL BE JUDGED BY SIC PRODUCTIONS


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

58Bowtie said:


> OLDIES CAR CLUB SAN FERNANDO VALLEY CHAPTER CAR SHOW
> SUNDAY JULY 22 2012 AT SAN FERNANDO VALLEY HIGH SCHOOL
> FLYERS AND REGISTRATIONS WILL BE OUT SOON.
> FOR MORE INFO CALL RICARDO AT 818-602-5173
> SHOW WILL BE JUDGED BY SIC PRODUCTIONS


:thumbsup:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

TTT


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

58Bowtie said:


> OLDIES CAR CLUB SAN FERNANDO VALLEY CHAPTER CAR SHOW
> SUNDAY JULY 22 2012 AT SAN FERNANDO VALLEY HIGH SCHOOL
> FLYERS AND REGISTRATIONS WILL BE OUT SOON.
> FOR MORE INFO CALL RICARDO AT 818-602-5173
> SHOW WILL BE JUDGED BY SIC PRODUCTIONS


Great show, Great awards and Great people. Met alot of cool people from Bakersfield last year!! Hope to see them again


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Had a great time last year, We will be there to support Oldies SFV








*


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

.....................


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

andyodukes66 said:


> *Had a great time last year, We will be there to support Oldies SFV
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> .....................


 wasup smiles


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

Bird said:


> Great show, Great awards and Great people. Met alot of cool people from Bakersfield last year!! Hope to see them again


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

TTT

HAD A GREAT TIME LAST YEAR, LETS DO IT AGAIN!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

Terco said:


> TTT
> 
> HAD A GREAT TIME LAST YEAR, LETS DO IT AGAIN!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


Always a pleasure Homie:thumbsup:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*pm bump :thumbsup:*


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *pm bump :thumbsup:*


:thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*GOOD TIMES AND FUN TIME FOR THE HOLE FAM BAM:thumbsup:*


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *GOOD TIMES AND FUN TIME FOR THE HOLE FAM BAM:thumbsup:*


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Glad you had a good time Homie.lets do this again


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

*CAFE C.C WILL BE THERE AGAIN. ALWAYS A GREAT SHOW.:thumbsup:*


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

58Bowtie said:


> :thumbsup:


TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our website, good luck

http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> posted on our website, good luck
> 
> http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

58Bowtie said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


TTT


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## popeye82 (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

AM BUMP


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Carnales Unidos Had A Blast Last Year...Looking Forward To It Again...Ill Be Looking Out For The Flyer...:wow:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

:thumbsup:*TTT FOR OLDIES CC SFV :wave:*


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> :thumbsup:*TTT FOR OLDIES CC SFV :wave:*


:thumbsup::wave::h5:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

TO THE TOP


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> TO THE TOP


TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

BUMP:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTT:thumbsup::drama:*


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Flyer...:banghead:


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

TTT


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

this is a great show were going to be thier


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*ttt:thumbsup:*


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


chef said:


> this is a great show were going to be thier


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


ttt


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


OLDIES SFV said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

You guys should get miss lady pinks from hi power ent to perform out there at the show, she would rock it and we would promote the heck out of it for you guys email [email protected]


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> You guys should get miss lady pinks from hi power ent to perform out there at the show, she would rock it and we would promote the heck out of it for you guys email [email protected]


CALL RICARDO AT 818-602-5173 :thumbsup:


----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

OLDIES CAR CLUB TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

AZTROKITA said:


> OLDIES CAR CLUB TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!


wasup doggy how you been


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Waz up people if u have any local carshows coming up in la,oc,ie, and would like to get miss lady pinks and the hi power soldiers from hi power ent at your carshow to perform get at email [email protected].. team hi power street team here...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

AZTROKITA said:


> OLDIES CAR CLUB TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!


ttt


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> BUMP


ttt


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

You should get miss lady pinks to perform from hi power ent, the number 1 chicana rapper all the young gente n older people know about her, email [email protected]


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

View attachment 451876


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

bump


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

gordo86 said:


> bump


ttt


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTMFT FOR OLDIES SFV 818*


----------



## EL BOCA (Feb 19, 2010)

OLDIES CAR SHOW


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

EL BOCA said:


> OLDIES CAR SHOW




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *Can't wait....Lo Nuestro Antelope Valley will be there.....*


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


EL BOCA said:


> OLDIES CAR SHOW


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## regal13 (Jul 23, 2010)

:thumbsup: Good show


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Chiques-OG (Aug 17, 2006)

One of the shows we look foward to. See you there.


----------



## BIGD6FOU (May 24, 2011)

KRAZY STYLEZ FAMILIA WILL BE THERE.


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

SHY BOY said:


> TTT


ttt


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTMFT FOR THE HOMIES:thumbsup:*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *TTMFT FOR THE HOMIES:thumbsup:*


ttt


----------



## ElQueso58 (Jan 13, 2009)

:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

:thumbsup:*TTT:yes:*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

gordo86 said:


> :thumbsup:*TTT:yes:*


ttt


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

TMMFT for this Bad Ass Show!!


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

OLDIES SFV said:


>


ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

58Bowtie said:


> OLDIES CAR CLUB SAN FERNANDO VALLEY CHAPTER CAR SHOW
> SUNDAY JULY 22 2012 AT SAN FERNANDO VALLEY HIGH SCHOOL
> FLYERS AND REGISTRATIONS WILL BE OUT SOON.
> FOR MORE INFO CALL RICARDO AT 818-602-5173
> SHOW WILL BE JUDGED BY SIC PRODUCTIONS


ttt


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_*BUMP From.....







*_


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

1SEXY80 said:


> _*BUMP From.....
> 
> View attachment 462315
> *_



THANKS BROTHA


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

58Bowtie said:


> OLDIES CAR CLUB SAN FERNANDO VALLEY CHAPTER CAR SHOW
> SUNDAY JULY 22 2012 AT SAN FERNANDO VALLEY HIGH SCHOOL
> FLYERS AND REGISTRATIONS WILL BE OUT SOON.
> FOR MORE INFO CALL RICARDO AT 818-602-5173
> SHOW WILL BE JUDGED BY SIC PRODUCTIONS


ttt


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

Krazystylez av will rep like always..great show thumbs up


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

And sfv krazystylez ...


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

krazyhorse said:


> And sfv krazystylez ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

BTTMFT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

gordo86 said:


> BTTMFT


ttt


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

How can we pre reg?


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

JOHN818 said:


> How can we pre reg?


CALL RICARDO AT 818-602-5173


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

58Bowtie said:


> CALL RICARDO AT 818-602-5173


ttt


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## blvdbomba (Apr 12, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

blvdbomba said:


> TTT


ttt


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

Bird said:


> ttt


:thumbsup:


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

*ttt *


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


gordo86 said:


> View attachment 469905
> *ttt *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

OLDIES SFV said:


> :thumbsup:


ttt


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

T~T~T~ :yes:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latins finest bike club bumping the pg..


----------



## Allen Los Angeles Familia (Mar 1, 2012)

:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## LilBuick (Feb 5, 2012)

:h5:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

LilBuick said:


> :h5:


ttt


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

OLDIES SFV said:


> :thumbsup:


TTT


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

Ttt looking forward to this show


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

What's up Ricardo. Hit me up when the pre reg. is out


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

JOHN818 said:


> What's up Ricardo. Hit me up when the pre reg. is out


ttt


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

_*THIS IS THE PLACE TO BE JUNE 3RD AT THE WICKED RIDAZ LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT THE STANISLAUS COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS, COME SUPPORT A CAR CLUB THATS OUT MAKING A DIFFERENCE FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND LETS MAKE LOWRIDER HISTORY COME SUPPORT US !!!! LETS BREAK THE RECORD WE GOT OLDSCHOOL LEGENDSNEWCLEUS, NOCERA AND NYASIA PERFORMING LIVE AND A HOP COMPETITION THATS OFF THE HOOK!!!!






*_


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

OLDIES SFV said:


>


ttt


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Allen Los Angeles Familia (Mar 1, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

*GOODTIMES C.C. WILL BE THERE*


----------



## Ernieandheidi1 (Aug 23, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

OLDIES SFV said:


> :thumbsup:


ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

Looking Forward to this Show...One Life C.C. will be in the House!!


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

Junior LOC said:


> Looking Forward to this Show...One Life C.C. will be in the House!!


Yeah BUDDY, can wait for this show and the HOP :thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Junior LOC said:


> TTT


ttt


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

*ttt:drama:*


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

gordo86 said:


> *ttt:drama:*


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

STTMFT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Junior LOC said:


> STTMFT


ttt


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


Bird said:


> ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

LO LOW'S CAR CLUB will be their to support OLDIES c.c.


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*SOUTHLAND ENT WILL BE IN THE HOUSE WITH A BOTH ALSO FRANK V FROM PROPER DOS
*


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


Bird said:


> ttt


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

*ONE LIFE SOUTHERN CALIFAS & CENTRAL COAST WILL BE THERE....TTT FOR THE HOMIES FROM OLDIES ALWAYS A GREAT SHOW *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

Drowzy818 said:


> *ONE LIFE SOUTHERN CALIFAS & CENTRAL COAST WILL BE THERE....TTT FOR THE HOMIES FROM OLDIES ALWAYS A GREAT SHOW *


X64 :yes:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *SOUTHLAND ENT WILL BE IN THE HOUSE WITH A BOTH ALSO FRANK V FROM PROPER DOS
> *


Orra!! Thats whats up Cookie!!


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## regal13 (Jul 23, 2010)

EXCLUSIVES only cc will be there to support:thumbsup: good show.


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

To the top.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Junior LOC said:


> Orra!! Thats whats up Cookie!!


*U KNOW HOMIE GOT TO KEEP IT ON LOCK IN THE BIG 818*


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *U KNOW HOMIE GOT TO KEEP IT ON LOCK IN THE BIG 818*


Hell YEAH Loco!! You already know how we do... Coming to a Hood Near You!! :machinegun:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

T T M F T


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Junior LOC said:


> Hell YEAH Loco!! You already know how we do... Coming to a Hood Near You!! :machinegun:


*THATS RIGHT MY BOY*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## Smiley77 (Dec 22, 2011)

TTT


----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

*OLDIES CAR CLUB


T.T.T*


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Looking forward to this show. Last year show was off the hook. 

TTT OLDIES C.C


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Heres A Couple Pics From Last Year...Shaooo uffin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


Bird said:


> ttt


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

TTT:x:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

1SEXY80 said:


> Heres A Couple Pics From Last Year...Shaooo uffin:
> 
> View attachment 485171
> 
> View attachment 485172


:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


ttt


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## Chiques-OG (Aug 17, 2006)

CRUISERS CAR CLUB WILL B THERE! Can you post a Pre-Reg form so I can Print? Thanks.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## papi310 (Jun 3, 2011)

CITYLIFE CAR CLUB WEST LOS WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE HOMIES.....TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

Pre Reg


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

Neu Exposure so Cal....will be there to support


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


OLDIES SFV said:


> TTT


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## onestopcaraudio (Jan 27, 2010)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## coachduce (Apr 5, 2012)

It's goin down this Sunday June 24th at Winton Middle School in Winton...... don't miss it! A little commercial I whipped up containing footage from a few shows i went to... and photos I took .... many of the rides shown will be at Summer Slam!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT...:thumbsup:


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

*BUMP!!*


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Stylistics SO.LA. will be there !!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Had a great time last year. Thanx Oldies Car Club.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Had a great time last year. Thanx Oldies Car Club.


:thumbsup:Glad you did homies see you this year!:biggrin:


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 5viejitos1 (Jun 1, 2011)

*viejitos palmdale in da house!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## citylife68 (Jun 26, 2012)

CITYLIFE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE,:nicoderm:


----------



## onestopcaraudio (Jan 27, 2010)

_CALI'S MOST HATED C.C 
WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT.






_


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

CLASSIC STYLE C.C. RIVERSIDE WILL TRY TO MAKE IT TTT


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTT FOR THE HOMIES FROM OLDIES:thumbsup:*


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

BTTT FOR THE OLDIES SFV Carshow.


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


pauljrclassicstylecc said:


> CLASSIC STYLE C.C. RIVERSIDE WILL TRY TO MAKE IT TTT


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

..LMOST ABOUT THAT TIME, LOOKING FORWARD TO ANOTHER GREAT TIME, SEE YOU SOON CARNALES!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

TTMFT for the Oldies Car Show.

*ONE LIFE CC 818 and 805* will be there showing Support!


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

:h5:


Junior LOC said:


> TTMFT for the Oldies Car Show.
> 
> *ONE LIFE CC 818 and 805* will be there showing Support!


----------



## freshmexevents (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

freshmexevents said:


> View attachment 504013
> View attachment 504013


Looking forward to this Event too... One Life Car Club 818 and 805 will be there in Santa Barbara showing support


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


Junior LOC said:


> Looking forward to this Event too... One Life Car Club 818 and 805 will be there in Santa Barbara showing support


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

:thumbsup:*TTT FOR THE HOMIES OLDIES SFV CC*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Nite life Santa Barbara will be their :thumbsup:


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

bttt


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*GOING TO BE ANOTHER GOOD SHOW:thumbsup:*


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

El Socio 8005 said:


> Nite life Santa Barbara will be their :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

THE MAJESTICS ARE COMING!!!!!


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> THE MAJESTICS ARE COMING!!!!!


:thumbsup: See you there!


----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)

BIG SMOKES HATER HUNTAZ CC WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

WHAT ARE THE CAR HOP RULES?


OLDIES SFV said:


>


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

JUST2C said:


> WHAT ARE THE CAR HOP RULES?


X2 !!!


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## moonlighters (Jul 9, 2012)

OLDIES SFV said:


>


Looks like a good show!


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

Will see you there


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

I plan on checking this out!


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

moonlighters said:


> Looks like a good show!


IT SURE IS HOMIE , OLDIES CC SFV ALLWAYS PUTS ON A GREAT SHOW :Thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:scrutinize:


rivman said:


> I plan on checking this out!


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> :scrutinize:


Haha. Sup fukker?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

ttft


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTT FOR THE HOMIES*


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> WHAT ARE THE CAR HOP RULES?


 :dunno:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

*One Life Car Club* passing through to Bump this Event Up To The Motha Fucken Top on this Bitch!!


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

See You Guys There............


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

:thumbsup:


not.my.mans.caddy said:


> See You Guys There............


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

ROADKING'S SO. BAY CAR CLUB....ROLLING OUT THERE TO SUPORT...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

*TTT*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

1 week away!! Oldies always shows great hospitality!!


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

One more week


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> WHAT ARE THE CAR HOP RULES?


 Bump


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Stylistics SO.LA. looking forward to supporting this show.


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

TTT 4 thee best car show in the valley... OLDIES 2 t top...


----------



## onestopcaraudio (Jan 27, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


> TTT 4 thee best car show in the valley... OLDIES 2 t top...




x818


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

Junior LOC said:


> x818


:thumbsup: FO LIFE


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

THE BIGGEST AND BADDEST, THE REAL MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE 
SFV
HIGH DESRT 
COMPTON 
VENTURA COUNTY
ANTELOPE VALLEY
LOS ANGELES
CENTRAL CAL
SAN DIEGO
DELANO
HUNTINGTON PARK

THE DEEPEST LOWRIDER CLUB WITH MORE CARS THAN MEMBERS!!!


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> THE BIGGEST AND BADDEST, THE REAL MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE
> SFV
> HIGH DESRT
> COMPTON
> ...


:thumbsup:HELL YEA ALL CALIFORNIA CHAPTERS REPERSENTING AS ONE, GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

lrocky2003 said:


> :thumbsup:HELL YEA ALL CALIFORNIA CHAPTERS REPERSENTING AS ONE, GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW


Ttt


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> THE BIGGEST AND BADDEST, THE REAL MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE
> SFV
> HIGH DESRT
> COMPTON
> ...


THATS WUTTS UP


----------



## regal13 (Jul 23, 2010)

:thumbsup:GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW.


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> THE BIGGEST AND BADDEST, THE REAL MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE
> SFV
> HIGH DESRT
> 
> ...


----------



## El Sureno 48 (Aug 2, 2011)

Classic Oldies CC and Bridgetown Oldies CC will be their!


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

El Sureno 48 said:


> View attachment 511123
> Classic Oldies CC and Bridgetown Oldies CC will be their!


:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Hop is going down $250 as long as three cars per categorys ! From what we understand alot of hoppers coming down


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Still plenty of room for entries.. Always a good show


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

TTMFT for this Event going down out here in the 818 on Sunday 7/22.

This Past Saturday 7/14 we (One Life CC and Wiseguys CC) were posted up at the Victory Outreach Event at the Church of Eagle Rock. It was a Fun Day hanging out with all the Homies for a Good Cause.


----------



## LOWAHOLICS'83MONTE (Apr 15, 2011)

This Sunday!


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

see you all there:thumbsup:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Bird said:


> Still plenty of room for entries.. Always a good show


wussup bird


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

Me n the homies from Los Angeles CC will be there. It's going to be a good one.


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

HOW MUCH FOR.BIKE ENTRY


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> HOW MUCH FOR.BIKE ENTRY


$25.00 day of show. TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

What up?? You gonna make it out to the show on Sunday??


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Vm0m0 said:


> wussup bird


What up?? You gonna make it out on Sunday??


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*5 MORE DAYS AND COUNTING:thumbsup:*


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Bird said:


> What up?? You gonna make it out on Sunday??


yes sir...


----------



## BIGGER BLUE (Jan 11, 2006)

Bird said:


> What up?? You gonna make it out on Sunday??


the U.F.L  will be there c u sunday my manULTIMATE FOR LIFE C.C


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

coming up quick ,ttt


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Vm0m0 said:


> yes sir...


Cool!!! See you Sunday


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

BIGGER BLUE said:


> the U.F.L will be there c u sunday my manULTIMATE FOR LIFE C.C


See you guys Sunday Ultimate for Life


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Vegas will be in the house!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Looking forward in attending this show. See u in 4 days.


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

uffin::thumbsup:


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

*LA GENTE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE*:thumbsup:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

rolldawg213 said:


> *LA GENTE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE*:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hop rules????????Entry fee's for hoppers???????:dunno:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Still plenty of room.. Good show to check out


----------



## 1950 Fleetline (Jan 22, 2012)

Is this show open to solo riders?


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

1950 Fleetline said:


> Is this show open to solo riders?


EVERYONE IS WELCOME TO COME DOWN HOMIE


----------



## moonlighters (Jul 9, 2012)

58Bowtie said:


> EVERYONE IS WELCOME TO COME DOWN HOMIE


:h5:


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

*BTTT*


----------



## Cali Fresh Radio (Dec 14, 2011)

Since layitlow does not have a filter so that members can only see events within and "x" amount of miles in Southern Cali, make sure to also get your flyer and application posted up on www.socalcarculture.com. They only post car shows and events for Southern Cali. All the homeboy does is add a line that states... "downloaded from www.socalcarculture.com. As soon as your flyer and show application are 100% complete, email it to them. The webmaster of layitlow needs to get on the ball and add that filter feature up in here.


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

Cali Fresh Radio said:


> Since layitlow does not have a filter so that members can only see events within and "x" amount of miles in Southern Cali, make sure to also get your flyer and application posted up on www.socalcarculture.com. They only post car shows and events for Southern Cali. All the homeboy does is add a line that states... "downloaded from www.socalcarculture.com. As soon as your flyer and show application are 100% complete, email it to them. The webmaster of layitlow needs to get on the ball and add that filter feature up in here.


:thumbsup:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

moonlighters said:


> :h5:


----------



## BIGD6FOU (May 24, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

3 MORE DAYS...:thumbsup:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

silly said:


> 3 MORE DAYS...:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

We will be there covering the show!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Gonna be a good show.. Looks like alot of Heavy Hitters showing up!! Still space available per George and Ricardo!!


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 909 Bumpercheck (Jan 17, 2011)

What time is the hop? And how to much to register?


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE JUST TWO MORE DAYS*


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

Majestics SD will b there


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Can't wait.


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

T T M F T


----------



## Fleetline1947 (Aug 11, 2011)

It's going down tomorrow.


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

ROADKING'S SO. BAY CAR CLUB ROLLING OUT THERE....:thumbsup:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 60delivery (Dec 13, 2007)

I am rolling up from the OC...is there still room if I did not pre-reg????


----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

60delivery said:


> I am rolling up from the OC...is there still room if I did not pre-reg????


Yes sir come on over.


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Carnales Unidos all set up ready to hit the road. Better catch some Zzzzzz


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

:thumbsup: Drive safe everyone.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's 2:35am, who's in line already? :bowrofl:


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> It's 2:35am, who's in line already? :bowrofl:


Got about 40 cars in


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Oracle. I should be there by 4:45-ish dj equipment y todo. Gracias.


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Should be leaving in an little, see everyone thier


----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

GRACIAS TO EVERYONE SUPPORTING THE SHOW! DRIVE SAFE AND SEE ALL OF YOU WHEN YOU GET HERE.


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT LETS DO THIS


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

AZTROKITA said:


> GRACIAS TO EVERYONE SUPPORTING THE SHOW! DRIVE SAFE AND SEE ALL OF YOU WHEN YOU GET HERE.


Sup ese !! Gluck on the show and post up the pics Bro !! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

any pics ?


----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> Sup ese !! Gluck on the show and post up the pics Bro !! :thumbsup:




QVOLE BRO, I WILL SOON! THANKS!


----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT!!!! 

OLDIES C.C APPRECIATES IT ALOT.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

had a really goodtime out there with my familia here are some pics i took


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

Had a great time at the show , It was Hot but still enjoyed the show Here are some pic's i took at the show


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Any more pics


----------



## KILOE (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

I will mpost more pics tommorrow


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

That was one of the best shows of the year , oldies cc did it again thanks for everthing from LA GENTE cc we hat a great time , see you guys next year


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

GOODTIMES CC WANTS TO THANK OLDIES CC FOR ANOTHER GO SHOW DAM GOOD TURN OUT SEE YOU GUYS NEXT YEAR...


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

Only 2 door big body In The house !!


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

*CAFE C.C WOULD LIKE TO THANK OLDIES C.C FOR ANOTHERE GREAT SHOW*


----------



## Corn Doggie (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Corn Doggie (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## ragcity818 (Jun 30, 2010)

KILOE said:


> TTMFT FOR THE HOMIES :thumbsup:


----------



## ALKY48 (Feb 4, 2012)

gordo86 said:


> *CAFE C.C WOULD LIKE TO THANK OLDIES C.C FOR ANOTHERE GREAT SHOW*


Thanks Oldies for the great show


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

ROADKING'S SO. BAY CAR CLUB HAD A GREAT TIME...GRACIAS OLDIES C. C..:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGD6FOU (May 24, 2011)

KRAZY STYLEZ FAMILIA HAD A GOOD TIME! THANK YOU OLDIES C.C.


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Another great show by Oldies CC! Thanks very much to George, Kathy and Ricardo for their hospitality! Stephanie & I enjoyed ourselves!


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

*LA GENTE HAD A BLAST!!!*:thumbsup:GOOD SHOW


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

THANKS AVO AND RICARDO FOR THE HOSPITALITY......... GOOD SHOW I WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR


----------



## MOE SWIFT-LA (Mar 30, 2011)

SWIFT CC HAD A BLAST. LA IE OC SD AND 818 CHAPTERS WERE IN THE HOUSE. THANKS OLDIES CC FOR HAVING US WE HAD A BLAST. SEE YOU GUYS NEXT YEAR.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

ANY PICS OF DA HOP


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

BIG MAJESTICS WAS IN THE HOUSE!!!


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

more on www.jaebueno.com


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

ON BEHALF OF THE MAJESTICS CAR CLUB, I WOULD LIKE TO PERSONALLY THANK RICARDO, AVO AND THE OLDIES FOR THIER GREAT HOSPITALITY, AND A JOB WELL DONE. I APPRECIATE THE LOVE AND RESPECT GIVEN TO THE MAJESTICS FAMILY AND WE LOOK FORWARD TO NEXT YEARS.


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> ON BEHALF OF THE MAJESTICS CAR CLUB, I WOULD LIKE TO PERSONALLY THANK RICARDO, AVO AND THE OLDIES FOR THIER GREAT HOSPITALITY, AND A JOB WELL DONE. I APPRECIATE THE LOVE AND RESPECT GIVEN TO THE MAJESTICS FAMILY AND WE LOOK FORWARD TO NEXT YEARS.


Any Time Homie you guys are welcome Family!Thanks for your love n support


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

ON BEHALF OF OLDIES CAR CLUB,I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT THE SHOW.WITHOUT YOU WE WOULDN'T HAVE A GREAT SHOW LIKE WE DID.AGAIN THANKS FOR ALL OF THE SUPPORTS.WE HOPE TO SEE ALL OF YOU AGAIN AND AGAIN IN THE FUTURE.


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

rolldawg213 said:


> *LA GENTE HAD A BLAST!!!*:thumbsup:GOOD SHOW


:thumbsup:THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

LUXURYKING said:


> THANKS AVO AND RICARDO FOR THE HOSPITALITY......... GOOD SHOW I WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR


ANY TIME PERRO


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

We want to thank OLDIES c.c. for having us there it was a great show and a lot of nice riders


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

rollin 72 monte said:


> We want to thank OLDIES c.c. for having us there it was a great show and a lot of nice riders


THANKS FOR COMING OUT TO SUPPORT BRO


----------



## BIGGER BLUE (Jan 11, 2006)

ULTIMATE FOR LIFE C.C THANKS U OLDIES C.C WE HAD A BLAST MUCH LOVE ***** THE U.F.L *****


----------



## HIT~N~RUN (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

rollin 72 monte said:


> View attachment 516082


CONGRATS ON UR WIN BRO!


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

INKEDUP said:


> CONGRATS ON UR WIN BRO!


thanks hommie


----------



## Corn Doggie (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

CARNALES UNIDOS Would Like To Thank Oldies Car Club For Inviting Us To Yet Another Good Show...


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice Pics...:nicoderm:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:naughty: PORNSTAR,, ESPERANSA DIAZ 2 DA FAR LEFT!! :fool2:


----------



## macdaddy86 (Feb 10, 2011)

I have to say it was a great show and the trophies were the best looking ones ive seen in a long time.Better than the lowrider plaques they give out at the lowrider show.lots of great people at the show.City Cruisers are glad we went and we'll be back again next year.


----------



## JERRI (Sep 16, 2010)

*EMPIRE'S FINEST CC HAD A GOOD TIME THANK'S FOR HAVEING US SEE U NEXT YEARS 
*


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## onestopcaraudio (Jan 27, 2010)

*CALI'S MOST HATED C.C 






:thumbsup:*


----------



## onestopcaraudio (Jan 27, 2010)

CALI'S MOST HATED C.C


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

onestopcaraudio said:


> View attachment 517782
> View attachment 517783
> View attachment 517784
> View attachment 517785
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

JERRI said:


> *EMPIRE'S FINEST CC HAD A GOOD TIME THANKS FOR HAVING US SEE U NEXT YEARS
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## onestopcaraudio (Jan 27, 2010)

thank's loc


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

onestopcaraudio said:


> View attachment 517782
> View attachment 517783
> View attachment 517784
> View attachment 517785
> ...


----------



## Chiques-OG (Aug 17, 2006)

Despite the heat and the dusty baseball field Cruisers C.C. Oxnard had a great time this is one show that we keep coming back to. Great turnout this year Thanks Oldies see you next year.


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

Chiques-OG said:


> View attachment 519174
> Despite the heat and the dusty baseball field Cruisers C.C. Oxnard had a great time this is one show that we keep coming back to. Great turnout this year Thanks Oldies see you next year.


:thumbsup:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

Imperials and I had a great time at the show, see you next year!


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

LAUGHING BOY said:


> Imperials and I had a great time at the show, see you next year!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Wiseguy818masher (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice , turn out no pics of my hopper even if i did 85 inches will avoid it all together next year


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Congrats! We're featuring this event on our website! We picked the best pic's from the show for everyone to enjoy!!!!! :thumbsup:

Here's your link: _http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html


----------



## Oldies-Photography818 (May 24, 2012)




----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

Oldies-Photography818 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------

